# PE Exam April 2020, Preparation Courses



## Walid (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm planning to go for Next April PE exam, Any suggestion for preparation course for Civil Structural Discipline.

Thanks,

Best Regards,

Waleed A. Rashed


----------



## Mo84 (Dec 9, 2019)

I recommend EET course for both BREADTH and DEPTH portions of the exam. 

It's worth mentioning that there is no DEPTH course that will fully prepare you for that portion of the exam but it's definitely better than studying on your own.


----------



## Lcengingeer (Dec 12, 2019)

Mo84 said:


> I recommend EET course for both BREADTH and DEPTH portions of the exam.
> 
> It's worth mentioning that there is no DEPTH course that will fully prepare you for that portion of the exam but it's definitely better than studying on your own.


Does EET on demand for a discipline cover am &amp; pm, or you need to sign up for both a breadth and depth class?  I have to take the PE again (transpo) and am trying to determine which class to take!


----------



## PlanCheckEng (Dec 12, 2019)

I took EET. The first time I took the PE in april 19, EET material didnt help.  Although I doubt any prep course could help for what was on that exam.

For the last administration, Oct 19 EET depth helped very much.


----------



## Walid (Dec 13, 2019)

DO you know guys how to buy School of PE or EEt less price ?


----------



## Mo84 (Dec 13, 2019)

Lcengingeer said:


> Does EET on demand for a discipline cover am &amp; pm, or you need to sign up for both a breadth and depth class?  I have to take the PE again (transpo) and am trying to determine which class to take!


They are sold separately for $550 each.  I only had the morning binder which was super helpful in the morning. I seriously doubt I would have made it without it back in October 2018. I studied on my own for my WRE Depth.

I'm going to speculate wildly here for a trend I've noticed - morning Breadth sessions tend to be easier in April cycles and harder for the October ones.  Geotech &amp; Structural Depth harder April, bit easier October. Transportation and WRE easier April, harder October.  Easy and hard can be relative though depending on each person. If I were you I would account for the worst case scenario and prepare accordingly. I found both the morning and afternoon tough for my exam cycle but I was prepared for it.


----------



## Walid (Dec 13, 2019)

@ Mo84, Do you know from where to get them ??

Do you have School of PE Course ?


----------



## Mo84 (Dec 13, 2019)

Walid said:


> @ Mo84, Do you know from where to get them ??
> 
> Do you have School of PE Course ?


I haven't tried School of PE but heard it was good for the morning. I had EET morning binder which was excellent. Check this link &gt; www.eetusa.com

The morning session difficulty can vary from easy (where only CERM should suffice) to hard (makes class notes a life saver).


----------



## Const (Dec 13, 2019)

I took EET for construction depth and I recommend EET for breadth and depth. I think the material and webinars helped me a lot to understand the theory part. Also it has lot of problems to solve. I will also recommend solving as many problems as you can.


----------



## MOULVV (Dec 16, 2019)

Walid said:


> DO you know guys how to buy School of PE or EEt less price ?


EET offers veterans i think 5% off


----------



## Aspiring Engineer (Dec 20, 2019)

I have some practice exams and some notes if you're interested! I'll be taking Structural depth this coming April as well (3rd time is the charm!)


----------



## svu123 (Dec 20, 2019)

Me too... Third time this time . Structural Depth.


----------



## svu123 (Dec 20, 2019)

Can you share it to me as well. I am taking structural depth


----------



## sun (Dec 23, 2019)

Aspiring Engineer said:


> I have some practice exams and some notes if you're interested! I'll be taking Structural depth this coming April as well (3rd time is the charm!)


Hi Can you please share practice exams and notes you have. Do you have something helpful for Loads and Loads applications. Thanks in advance. Merry Xmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Glutton 4 Punishment 2020 (Dec 24, 2019)

sun said:


> Hi Can you please share practice exams and notes you have. Do you have something helpful for Loads and Loads applications. Thanks in advance. Merry Xmas and Happy New Year.


I'd like in on this too. Failed OCT 2019, doing structural depth again in April. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Ar.sa. (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi All, Hope this will be a good year for everybody.

I'll be glad to share good PE structural depth review course notes and practice material with anyone who is glad to do the same.

I'm a repeat taker too.

Best !


----------



## Michael Scott PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Civil Engineering Academy's Ultimate Civil PE Review Course gets an A++++++ in my book.  They focus heavily on the breadth portion of the exam, but the course does include practice exams and video problems for all of the depth options as well.  It's an affordable course too.  Check them out.


----------



## ads0221 (Jan 3, 2020)

EET breadth and depth

Sign up for the live webinars so you make yourself study.


----------



## oates (Jan 3, 2020)

I highly recommend EET for the breadth and depth.  I passed the exam on the first try.  I agree with ads0221, I took the live webinar class so that I had a set schedule.  I knew that if I took the ondemand class I would just procrastinate and not study enough.  Also make sure you have the time and the discipline to study.  It is really hard to commit to studying enough for the exam. It's smarter to take a class, really commit to studying hard for 3 months and passing the exam than it is to spend years studying casually on your own and failing 2 or 3 times.


----------



## School of PE Sucks (Jan 13, 2020)

I already have a PE license in California and was looking for a review course to become a Licensed Surveyor, I bought the School of PE's class and it was horrible. The material is presented out of order from the syllabus and the professor was so disorganized, when I mentioned it to School of PE I recieved the worst customer service. In October 2019, I sent my comments to them and they have yet to respond to my email after I was told that it would be sent to a manager and they would respond withing 24hrs. I have replied several times and them and nothing. Be aware that they do not give refunds and will not respond to your issues if you have any.


----------



## GeorgiaEng (Jan 16, 2020)

EDITED


----------

